# Aiken, SC SPCA catches fire 100 animals in need of homes/funds



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi all!!

Just passing along this info- if you can help, please feel free to cross-post. 

Thank you ladies!!

SPCA to learn extent of damage; locals urged to take care of pets | Aiken Standard | Aiken, SC


PS We took in one of the most cutest puppies, I think she is half chi and half pug, sooooo adorable!! She's only 6 weeks old and I'll share a pic later. My daughter is caring for her.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh how tragic!!

So nice of you to foster a puppy. I bet it's adorable!


----------

